# LONG ISLAND, NY Training Session and Gun Dog Stake



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Just for general discussion, what is a gun dog stake, how do you become a gun dog, and what is an intermediate gun dog? Lots of new people on this board that don't know. By the way is this a UKC event?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> Just for general discussion, what is a gun dog stake, how do you become a gun dog, and what is an intermediate gun dog? Lots of new people on this board that don't know. By the way is this a UKC event?


You could call this a club trial or picnic trial. The intermediate gun dog stake will consist of singles and doubles, no blinds. The gun dog stake will consist of any combination of marks and blinds and the dog must be steady. There will be two judges for the event and judging criteria will be as per Hunt Test rules. Setups will try to simulate hunting situations---shot birds go into woods, running dog from a boat, etc. When we did this last, enthusiasm was high and we had a big turnout. This is open to anyone and all breeds.

We provide lunch. Club members can earn points toward our club trophies which are absolutely beautiful. Your name goes on a metal plate on the trophy.

These are good for handler, dog, and judging experience.

Alaska, you are invited. While here, try a Long Island Iced Tea!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Long Island Iced Teas got me through college!

I like picnic trials. We all just want to have fun right!


----------

